# GLASURIT CLEAR FOR SALE



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

1 gallon with two hardners 1 fast and 1 normal, this is one of the best clears out there, those of you who use it know what im talking about. $475.00 pm me for info leave # or post up
Sealed, never opened










this is how i lays out, in the right hands not color sanded


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sideshowfour_@Apr 5 2011, 10:59 PM~20270908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Just this one? or can you get more?


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

Just this one for now


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

Got two gallons,, willing to deal for 2 with hardner


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

Hurry before one sells,, this is one of the best clears, make me an offer for two gallons and 4 hardners


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

:biggrin: ooooyeee dat stuff's the shhhhit homie use to sale it 10years ago never got to use it but I've used the hell out of its sisters line RM she don't cost quit az much! That a gooood deal right here home boys got this up for grabs at just under 1/2 price! TTT :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bonediggetie_@Apr 8 2011, 08:20 PM~20295846
> *:biggrin: ooooyeee dat stuff's the shhhhit homie use to sale it 10years ago never got to use it but I've used the hell out of its sisters line RM she don't cost quit az much! That a gooood deal right here home boys got this up for grabs at just under 1/2 price! TTT :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


yessir


----------



## MikeysWorld (Jan 1, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

Thats that shit.


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

TTT
THAT STUFF IS THE BEST :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :boink: :boink:


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

bad ass stuff


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

What's this stuff going for at the store nowadays?

--Turri.


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

I believe like 550 to 600


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

price drop to $400


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

daaaaaaaamn i wanna get some of this for my murals. hear its good stuff. thats a good price


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@Apr 15 2011, 06:36 PM~20348900
> *daaaaaaaamn i wanna get some of this for my murals. hear its good stuff. thats a good price
> *


Yes it.is :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

Price drop to 400.00[/SIZE]


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

ttt


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

hey bro, not trying to bust your sale, but i THINK that clear sells for about 400.00 in the store


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

ttt


----------



## MikeysWorld (Jan 1, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

ttt


----------

